# Pompadour's topknot



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

More..


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

All tied 




























The end.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He is gorgeous....I have a question though. What are you doing with all that hair on the body? its soooo long. Are you eventually aiming for a continental? I think its lucious. I am very envious of your dog because I love the length and softness. I just wonder how long your arms will hold out with all the combing, but good for you for keeping your dog so pretty.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He has wonderful hair and a really cute face! Will you be showing this dog or are you just growing hair because you like it?
_


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> He is gorgeous....I have a question though. What are you doing with all that hair on the body? its soooo long. Are you eventually aiming for a continental? I think its lucious. I am very envious of your dog because I love the length and softness. I just wonder how long your arms will hold out with all the combing, but good for you for keeping your dog so pretty.


Thanks!! he was in the scandinavian puppy when I got him.

Now we are going for a show puppy clip, his handler wants to train him more at the table before doing the clip, he is having more progress so I guess the clip will come soon.




spoospirit said:


> _He has wonderful hair and a really cute face! Will you be showing this dog or are you just growing hair because you like it?
> _


Thanks! yes, we are going to show him. 

We are training him to do so, this is my first experience with one.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cute puppy!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's really pretty.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a handsome dog.
I love his nose.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oooh is he ever a great looking little guy!! Hair to die for!!! I too salute you for staying on top of his wonderful coat. Best of luck with showing him. I do believe you've got a winner on your hands.


----------

